# What happens to Fido when you break down in France?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This question was asked on Tripadvisor and I wondered if anyone had broken down when abroad and had to be brought back by recovery services - 

'Has anyone had any experience of driving with dogs in France for holidays?

We've done this before and are due to spend a couple of weeks again shortly, but it has occurred to me that our European vehicle breakdown cover does not cover dogs, i.e. in the event our car breaks down and can't be fixed, humans will be brought back to UK if necessary, but technically the dogs would not. Dogs are also insured for health issues with a UK insurance company but once again it does not seem to cover the possibility of getting our dogs back.'


Any thoughts or experiences of this?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

This was posted on another forum but I have not checked with ADAC.

I had a caravanner contact me last week he had 3 dogs and when he checked cover for dogs he could only get cover to European port and from the UK port to home. Nothing for getting 3 dogs across the channel. He asked ADAC and they said they would cover the whole way for all three dogs, him and his wife including The Channel Crossing.. 

Mike


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
When my parents broke down n France they were given a hire car ( had to swap it at Calais ) and thevMH arrived 10 days later on a recovery truck.
James


----------

